# Spotify premium over Bluetooth vs aux cable from cell



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

My lg thinq phone has an integrated dac that is active when you are plugged into the jack. The Bluetooth sound qualty seems to suck, this is in my 2015 F150 connected to the head unit bluetooth.

I am betting if I use the hard wire, that Spotify’s 320kb stream is going to sound better. Guess I need to get a cable out and find out.

Anybody had experience with this?


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

The v40 has Ldac for Bluetooth. I guess your receiver is the limiting factor, I know on my v40, I love Bluetooth or to the Sony wm1000 that had ldac. But yea the DAC in the phone is very good, but the headphone amp that you have to pass thru that isn't that great, at least on headphones is not. 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish-N-Chips (Jul 11, 2018)

If you really wanted Bluetooth you could do a aptx Bluetooth receiver to aux adapter.


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

therapture said:


> My lg thinq phone has an integrated dac that is active when you are plugged into the jack. The Bluetooth sound qualty seems to suck, this is in my 2015 F150 connected to the head unit bluetooth.
> 
> I am betting if I use the hard wire, that Spotify’s 320kb stream is going to sound better. Guess I need to get a cable out and find out.




I got a cable and going to try out the DAC - it appears I can gain some SQ. 
https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...o-measurement-of-lg-g7-thinq-smartphone.4468/


----------



## fdifgbj (Aug 1, 2019)

I haven't tried this ever. For Spotify music, I only play them through Bluetooth on other devices directly and use the Spotify Playlist Downloader Mac to help me. With this tool, I can get music from Spotify as local files and then listen to them on the go on other devices.


----------



## kenyer (Aug 20, 2015)

I just wanted to ask how you like the Sony XES 3 and 220G amps? Maybe a brief description of their sound and qualities?


----------

